# Looking for a fulfillment service that prints on activewear



## PaakowTaco (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to make aesthetic basketball and baseball jerseys and wondered if anyone knew of a fulfillment service that could do so ?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

PaakowTaco said:


> Hi, I'm trying to make aesthetic basketball and baseball jerseys and wondered if anyone knew of a fulfillment service that could do so ?


The issue is most of those types of products don't have enough cotton to do DTG. You might be able to find a screenprinter to help you.


----------

